# Favorite Victorian Cichlid



## Bodega

Im just starting to really get into Vics. I was just wondering what is you guys favorite Victorian cichlid. Pictures of each would be awesome. This should be fun.


----------



## samaki

hi my favorite is Haplochromis .sp"orange rock hunter" andmy second favorite is P.igneopinis


----------



## RAFF

Haplochromis Dayglow!
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procgtaserv/47b8ce20b3127cce98548ba9814900000046109AcMmzZm1ai


----------



## samaki

The orh
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... orhf2M.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... ORHMF1.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... /ORHM1.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... RHJuvM.jpg
the igneopinis
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... aceabri.jp
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... brifce.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... eoMdom.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... Msombr.jpg
xris


----------



## StructureGuy

Probably my blue rock kribs:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/BlueRockKrib.htm

Kevin


----------



## chapman76

Mine was Haplochromis sp All Red Lake Nawampasa.










Only picture I have of the one fry I kept. Didn't have any females to show off for so he never popped.


----------



## nick a

My favorite overall is probably Mbipi lutea. The females are 'relatively' attractive and the males are reasonably peaceable.










My favorite as far as looks is the recent import P. nyererei "Mwanza"/"Mwanza west'/"Red Mwanza:/etc.... (still ?s)

However the females that came with the group were questionable and he turned out to be a serious wife beater/killer.


----------



## patrickeriksson

This is difficult. Behaviour wise I have to go with Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter". Nothing beats a large group of these guys. I keep 25 in a 75 gallon species tank.


















Another recent favourite is Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback". The male is colored up almost all the time and always active.


----------



## alanastar

The rock kribensis has to be mine, just so versatile.










But then i do have a likening for these too,










Pundamilia sp. "red flank" shows colours of the rainbow as they grow up.
Paul

 :thumb:


----------



## chapman76

patrickeriksson said:


> Another recent favourite is Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback". The male is colored up almost all the time and always active.


I just recently found out these are the same thing as the Hap All Red Lake Nawampasa I had. Now I can actually go find some!


----------



## Bodega

The P. nyererei "Mwanza" are a recent import? I have 3 1.5'' babys. I paid a good amout about $20 each. Im hoping for a trio but idk.


----------



## chapman76

Yes they are. Earlier this year there were some imports from Lake Victoria that were the first in quite awhile and the Mwanza were part of that shipment.


----------



## RAFF

Just figured out how to post images. Xystichromis Dayglow.


----------



## Bodega

Do you think a 40 gallon breeder would be big enough? For Nyereri Mwanza.


----------



## deadman

miy favorite , and it keeps changing , but at this time is paralibidochromis chromygonos


----------



## calichris

i love the christmas fulu's 
















sorry about the quality they were taken with my cell


----------

